# s14 european rear bumper



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Anyone know of a site that sells the UK s14 rear bumper.
I have tried a few salvage yards in europe but they have failed to reply.
Here is a pic http://www.optionimports.com/ni24sis1497k.html
I found one place that sells the insert but I don't feel like doing the bodywork to install it.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i've been going to that website for a while and i just now noticed it. now i want one.


----------



## Willy077 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Rear Bumper*



Kouki S14 said:


> Anyone know of a site that sells the UK s14 rear bumper.
> I have tried a few salvage yards in europe but they have failed to reply.
> Here is a pic http://www.optionimports.com/ni24sis1497k.html
> I found one place that sells the insert but I don't feel like doing the bodywork to install it.


Hi guys, I have this bumper from my 200sx 98 Germain spec for sale. Like on the picture.
But one problem, Im in Russia, Moscow. And I can find a company, which can send it in USofA


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

Willy077 said:


> Hi guys, I have this bumper from my 200sx 98 Germain spec for sale. Like on the picture.
> But one problem, Im in Russia, Moscow. And I can find a company, which can send it in USofA


how much would you want for it?


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Does your bumper also have the rear spoiler too? I am looking for a z-edition rear spoiler.
If not, just post your asking price & someone on this forum will buy it i'm sure


----------



## Willy077 (Dec 5, 2005)

*europe bumper*

Sorry guys, I did a mistake:
I thought that ORIGIN is a full rear bumper, but it was only rear skirt for my original bumper.


----------

